# were can i buy cobra axles



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*were can i buy cobra axels at i am looken for a set for the frount of a honda 420 and thinking of getting some once mine go out on my brute*


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Just google Cobra Axles, it will pop up. His name is Hose', but he speaks pretty good english. He stays kinda backed up though, so it might take a little while to get some.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

832-788-8237 is the owners number


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

^Just give them a call at that number. They can be a little hard to understand, but you can't beat their service. I ordered a front right axle for my mud pro last thursday morning, and it was at my house at 1 pm the very next day. But that's gonna depend on if you go with stock axles or HD. If I would've went with HD, it would've taken longer.


----------

